# 1949 Whizzer Trike/Delivery Cycle Prototype



## PeterScherer (Mar 9, 2014)

I was browsing the various auctions while at Amelia Island this weekend for the Concours D'Elegance and stumbled upon this supposed prototype for a Whizzer tricycle. Story was that the founder or designer at the Whizzer company (whose name escapes me at the moment) built this prototype to sell the idea to his investors. They didn't approve and the bike was put away for decades in storage; now, its restored and was being offered at No Reserve at the Hollywood Wheels Auction. 


















The bike sold for $16,000. Now, I think that its kind of odd since the bike appears to be a Franken-Bike of sorts. The front suspension looks like CWC/Hawthorne, the front drum-brake looks like Schwinn B6, and the seat is just a cheapo Walmart item. The belt-drive system seems to be well engineered however, so maybe that portion of the bike is legit. However, I leave it all to your collective knowledge and comprehension.

~Peter


----------



## bike (Mar 9, 2014)

*I wish I had*

more money than brains...


----------



## reversrun (Mar 13, 2014)

*whizzer*

A friend of mine works for Hollywood Wheels and he told me the owner bought it at Meecum indy in 2012 . He also said it was totally original unrestored condition  when purchased .A rusty mess he said.


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 29, 2014)

*is that a transmission*

I see tucked in behind motor


----------

